# Stabilized Blm Burl Golden Duck Call



## Macdietrich (Jan 24, 2014)

Was gonna give this blank and finished call to my FB game calls page followers but a friend contacted me about a little boy in need and decided instead to finish it and donate it to upcoming auction next weekend. Stabilized BLM burl dyed golden. Single reed, brass band CA finish with sleeved ABW toneboard

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/D4D89941-E548-407F-BC75-4DD44FCA9D8E.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/0EC4BC07-95EF-4716-B16D-A7BB93C68E48.jpg

Reactions: Like 14 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow - that wood is beautiful but the finish is amazing. Look at the bottom - you can see the reflection of you holding the camera... now thats an awesome finish! Well done McClain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Molokai (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice wood and a nice gesture!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LoneStar (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful Color !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful call!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome wood nicely turned !!! And a great gesture on your part

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 24, 2014)

Well done and great that you helped.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 24, 2014)

That call should bring in a nice amount for that auction. Great job and excellent choice of what to do with it.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Jan 24, 2014)

That's too purty to take to the duck blind.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Macdietrich (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words! I realized after I had posted it was in wrong section and didn't realize there was a game call section. The piece of wood was stunning to say the least the other blank I've got of the stuff I think I will save for another charity call for sure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

